# Ritchey P-series, a fan page



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Just discovered that you can't change a title on a thread so I started a new one instead.

Dedicated to my new found love of the Ritchey p-21 so feel free to chine in, add some pictures or disagree for that matter.

Here are a couple of pictures to get it started off...


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Classic lines, a true beauty.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

It was made for the trails you are riding it: fast, open, flowy singletrack.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fantastic bike. I love them and finally settled down with the perfect (for me) P-23 Team after going through several.

My P-Series whoring over the years.

Repainted P-22 Tig









21" P-22 Team.









P-23 Tig #444









P-23 Team 0P17









I had this P-23 Team for a short while









I helped rebuild Ruthie M's P-21 Team bike.









Wife's P-23 Tig #460.









My P-23 Team #9P10 (I need to take better pics).


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

what size is the orange P, Rumpfy? What size frame and stem? It could make the perfect northern mexico/ desert bike.. there is dry, high altitude and you will climb for miles.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> what size is the orange P, Rumpfy? What size frame and stem? It could make the perfect northern mexico/ desert bike.. there is dry, high altitude and you will climb for miles.


9P10 = 19" (center to top, per Ritchey), P-Series (mostly? used for the fillet brazed team frames), 10th one built. 
For the Team bikes, the early frames like my #10 and #17 (the steel blue one), they used the earlier drop outs found on the Super/Team Comps. At some point they switched to the smaller drop outs as found on the r/w/b frame, which was 0P29.

Stem is a fillet brazed Force, 150mm.

You wouldn't need to 'make' it anything, it's already dialed in and fully period correct. Rides great!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

All those are beautiful, especially the black one!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I am partial to the red white and blue team bike but that aqua p-23 is stunning too

For your viewing pleasure a short clip of the 1994 World Mountain Bike Championships and a pic of winner Henrik Djernis.

MTB XC World Championships 1994 - YouTube


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, my P 23 


Philippe


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Philippe, That one is really sharp and looks to be all original. Did I see this over on Retrobike?


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

yes, it's this one.
All the parts are from 1990 / 1991 
Phil.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

and 1992...


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Great idea to consolidate the P Series! :thumbsup:

Ritchey P22 - Serial # P487 (aka Green Machine!)


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Benster I know you have better pics...


Great bike although.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

lewisfoto said:


> Hi Philippe, That one is really sharp and looks to be all original. Did I see this over on Retrobike?


Is that stem original? All racing P bikes i've seen have a cable stop set up on the headset.

Edit" also.. the derr. should be a short, medium cage.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I owned this. Great bike


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

lewisfoto said:


> Benster I know you have better pics...
> 
> Great bike although.


Alright you got me...  Config has changed somewhat but you get the idea!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Team Ritchey first and second place

MTB XC World Championship 1992 - YouTube


----------



## v8mercedes (Dec 28, 2008)

my NOS 1992 *P-22 TEAM *


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

v8mercedes said:


> my NOS 1992 *P-22 TEAM *


Beautiful bike! Why is it NOS!?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

What's the TT length on your 19" C-T bike? 
Threads like this tend to get me in trouble - and everyone knows I need no additional excuses.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> What's the TT length on your 19" C-T bike?
> Threads like this tend to get me in trouble - and everyone knows I need no additional excuses.


About 22.25. Catalog says 22.3.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Cool bikes but that's the reason I just can't feel the love for Ritchey's. 1 1/4" shorter than what I prefer.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> Beautiful bike! Why is it NOS!?


it was just a matter of time...


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*P-23 Beam*

Tom's personal rider I acquired a # of yrs back....Full fillet, he had it originally set up for 26' wheels, I had him set it up for 700c wheels.
b4 you ask-scoff,guffaw, I'm much more adept-comfy at 120psi tyres on these N calif. buff trails after 3 decades of NW muck n goo trails...and being TR did the upgrade,please forgive my changing the OE...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> What's the TT length on your 19" C-T bike?
> Threads like this tend to get me in trouble - and everyone knows I need no additional excuses.


Like.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

jeff said:


> Cool bikes but that's the reason I just can't feel the love for Ritchey's. 1 1/4" shorter than what I prefer.


ride a bigger size or longer stem? Check Djernis or Frisch.. bikes: big.


----------



## v8mercedes (Dec 28, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Beautiful bike! Why is it NOS!?


THX

sadly no time to ride it.....:cryin:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

v8mercedes said:


> THX
> sadly no time to ride it.....:cryin:


I don't buy it. You'd be better of saying "I just bought the bike to look at only". Which is fine, but I don't believe its function of lack of time.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

lewisfoto said:


> it was just a matter of time...


It's a valid question. I find no excuse for great bikes never being ridden.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

jeff said:


> Cool bikes but that's the reason I just can't feel the love for Ritchey's. 1 1/4" shorter than what I prefer.


otoh, they have a steep seat angle and a reasonably long front center.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Even on a 20" I felt over the front. After that I'd say stand over becomes an issue. 6'1" 33.5" inseam. Any flattish stem over 135 gives me the tiller feel. 
This doesn't stop me from trying every one I come across and reading every Ritchey thread I find.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Another couple of rides and the honeymoon continues. they recently graded the fire roads around here making the trails very slick but i had no problems with the Ritchey loosing control. (I did take it easy in the rally hazardous stretches...

...and a pic...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

jeff said:


> Even on a 20" I felt over the front. After that I'd say stand over becomes an issue. 6'1" 33.5" inseam. Any flattish stem over 135 gives me the tiller feel.
> This doesn't stop me from trying every one I come across and reading every Ritchey thread I find.


At your height a 20" frame is the smallest that you'd possibly fit. I'm a half inch shorter than you and have a 20" P-23 with a 150mm stem. It rides great, but I'd trade it for a 21" frame if I could.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2014)

*1995 p21 team*

I sure love this bike, one of my favorites no doubt. Serial # 8P98


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Awesome looking machine, but that bear is looking to take a bite out of it…


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Well there you go. 


laffeaux said:


> At your height a 20" frame is the smallest that you'd possibly fit. I'm a half inch shorter than you and have a 20" P-23 with a 150mm stem. It rides great, but I'd trade it for a 21" frame if I could.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Shawn that is absolutely gorgeous, I am jealous beyond words.....


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

shawnw said:


> I sure love this bike, one of my favorites no doubt. Serial # 8P98
> View attachment 909384
> View attachment 909385


That looks about perfect for me size-wise!!!

Outstanding shawnw, simply lovely.

Bring it to Keyesville next year so I can drool on it a bit.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> That looks about perfect for me size-wise!!!
> 
> Outstanding shawnw, simply lovely.
> 
> Bring it to Keyesville next year so I can drool on it a bit.


Top tube is 22.2, CCM.. though wheelbase is not that short.


----------



## American Flyer (Jul 10, 2013)

Well, my post was deleted... again. Darn! I guess I'll just have to drop by to look at all the pretty vintage P series bikes here until I get mine built up and can post my own pics. 

It's a '92 P-21. I'm only the second owner and have been riding it since about '95, when I traded it for a beat-to-death '89 Team StumpJumper. It was only the original frame, stem, and Ritchey Logic cantis, and had been "updated" with new Deore LX components and WTB wheels. now I have almost everything I need to get it back to showroom condition, including several NOS parts.

So, keep those P series photos coming!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Fyi, the Ritchey Logic forks pop up "fairly" often on eBay... Is this what you are looking for?

ritchey logic fork | eBay


----------



## American Flyer (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the link Benster. I've had a saved search in eBay for quite some time now and everything that shows up listed as a Ritchey turns out to be some other MFG that uses Ritchey Logic tubing, usually Bridgestone. The P series fork won't have the rack/fender braze-ons either and will have the Ritchey dropouts.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Gotcha, I guess I shouldn't be too surprised that its not that easy to find a true P series fork.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*1994 P-21 and P-22 in Excel Catalog*

These scans are from the Spring 1994 Excel catalog, and aside from the obvious typo, contains some interesting information.

Also interesting that the Lite Beam i the second most expensive bike just $120 cheaper than the P-21 Team WCS. And the Comp Shocker TS2 is $90 more than the P-22.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

From now on, everything I sell is going to include a set of free barends.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

DoubleCentury said:


> From now on, everything I sell is going to include a set of free barends.


Funny, after looking through the extended collection I too could stand to give some things away with purchase.


----------



## YetiNet (Apr 11, 2009)

This is my freshly restored P-21 Team WCS with mostly NOS equipment. 
The paint job is done by Rick Stefani of d&d cycles, which has paint all the Ritchey P frames in the 90's.


----------



## YetiNet (Apr 11, 2009)

The build is similar to the model below from a 1992 magazine exept some WCS-parts.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Stunning build, thanks for sharing and keeping this thread going too.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Great end to that story Mr. flyer. Can't wait to see how it comes out. As far as the headset?...Logic, duh.


----------



## American Flyer (Jul 10, 2013)

Very nice! I just dropped my P-21 off at D&D on Friday. I had surrendered myself to the idea of going with the Tange fork because I wasn't able to find a replacement Ritchey. Rick at D&D had one in his shop and sold it to me. I'm super excited at the prospect of getting it back and building it up. I'll post pics when I'm finished, but it's going to be sometime in October. Only thing left on my shopping list is a headset. Ritchey Logic or XT? Can't decide.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

trodaq said:


>


I usually melt over the red, white, and blue ones, but...

That's a damn good looking bike.

Looks fast too.

Steve


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

American Flyer said:


> I had surrendered myself to the idea of going with the Tange fork because I wasn't able to find a replacement Ritchey. Rick at D&D had one in his shop and sold it to me.


Did you notice if he had a spare fillet brazed P-series fork sitting around? I could you one for a 20 in. frame.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks like one is for sale (not mine)

since it's over now guess it is ok to post a link

Ritchey P21 Team WCS, $1525 on the Bay, domestic shipping only probably would have gottem more with International shipping.

Ritchey P 21 w C s Team Issue Mountain Bike | eBay


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Had a great ride today


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Helmet matches nicely


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

chefmiguel said:


> Helmet matches nicely


I'm known for being stylish


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Great thread revival!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Great thread revival!


GREAT bike!
Lots of fun and oh so light and flickable


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> GREAT bike!
> Lots of fun and oh so light and flickable


MOre pics!! MOre riding impressions..


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> MOre pics!! MOre riding impressions..


OK FC, here you go:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Ride description - incredible.

Obviously very light and responsive.

Going up - climbs easily. Never lost traction going up and over wet roots and rocks even when standing on the pedals.

Downhill - absorbs those rocks, roots and ruts more than any other steel bike I've ridden.

These characteristics make this Fillet-Brazed P-23 more enjoyable and less fatiguing than many others on the type of terrain we have here in the northeast US.

I do need to make a few changes to better suit my personal preferences. The bars have more bend than I like so I'll need to find the right Ritchey bar with 3 or 4 degree bend. 
I need a slightly longer stem - maybe a 140 and I'd love to find a FB version.
QR skewers - while I love Ringle skewers they're just not "right" on this bike so some XTs will find their home on it instead.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> View attachment 997497
> 
> View attachment 997498
> 
> ...


I've got a 140mm wcs gold ritchey in my parts box. If you can't find anything close i will ship it to you... It belongs on a P series frame.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> I do need to make a few changes to better suit my personal preferences. The bars have more bend than I like so I'll need to find the right Ritchey bar with 3 or 4 degree bend.
> I need a slightly longer stem - maybe a 140 and I'd love to find a FB version.
> QR skewers - while I love Ringle skewers they're just not "right" on this bike so some XTs will find their home on it instead.


I may have some bars for you. They're too narrow for me so maybe they would be for you as well. 19 3/4", I believe. Yours if you want them.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you Colker and Girlonbike!
I'll PM you later tonight so I can arrange payment and shipping details. 
Very kind of you both. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Though I'd post a couple of my favorite P-bikes

'90 P-23 tig'd #473 One of my favorite riders









'90 P-23 Team #8P5


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a fun Ritchey story. In 1995 I bought (direct from Ritchey the Co.) a 93 P23 frame and fork for $100. They told me it would be whatever color they chose (but did say it would likely be red) and that it would be labeled however they decided. It was not labeled correctly and it was Ritchey red. I still have it. They didn't owe me anything. I had not previously owned a Ritchey (though I wanted to and chose as my first MTB an 84 Stumpy sport with the corresponding Ritchey Ascent sitting right next to it in the Livermore Cyclery back shop - MTBs were in the back of the shop back then), so there was no warranty claim or other claim that I had with Ritchey. Fate, sort of. At any rate, they were very generous to me when they had zero obligation. My wife has run into Tom a couple of times over the years while riding the Ritchey. He always comments on the build - only giving his conditioned approval (we could do better). It is now my wife's go fast towny (no fenders, Deer Head drivetrain, nothing extra, sporting a Ritchey SP and full Ritchey WS). 

It is the same Ritchey that my wife negotiated from me as part of our marriage. I offered a ring or any bike she wanted - no limit. She answered without hardly any pause, 'I'll take the Ritchey and any ring you give me.' So that's the deal there.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

If you can use a 150 mm I have a Forcelite you can have.



CCMDoc said:


> Thank you Colker and Girlonbike!
> I'll PM you later tonight so I can arrange payment and shipping details.
> Very kind of you both.
> Thanks!!!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

MattBallman said:


> If you can use a 150 mm I have a Forcelite you can have.


Thanks Matt - very kind of you.
I'm set with the stem I got from Colker though would love a fillet-brazed version for my P-23 Team.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*OK, technically a P Series*

Hello there gang,

OK, I know she's not truly vintage (though it's up for debate), but I got a good deal on a bare/NOS 1999 Ritchey NiTi (nitanium) frame and have been building her up with some, but not all period parts. I'm getting close, but still have a lot of the fine details to finish (front/back derailleur adjustment etc.) I ordered the nice panel Ritchey NiTi decals from Gil (he did great work on my 91' Bontrager decals). In either case, I've heard mixed reviews on the handling of the NiTi, any one out there care to comment, give their thoughts?

Build (1999 M NiTi frame)\
Full 1999 XT with XTR canti brakes and front/rear derailleur
Wheels XT hubs, Mavic 517 SUP rims (great deal on em!)
Ritchey WCS riser bars (had to since I'm 6 ft and the bikes a touch small)
Thompson post
chris King HS
Odd Surly Big Dummy fork (tough to find a canti, 80 mm corrected fork for my budget, we'll see about this one. Anyone have any other ideas for fork?

So, that's her, I'm having surgery in a couple weeks and built her as inspiration to heal quickly and get on it for the spring/summer.

Any one that has experience riding one of these? BTW, even with the 3x9 she still comes in around 23
























.5 lbs, handling is my concern.

Cheers to all and ride on, it'll be a wet one here in the Bay Area...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Not a p series, Santa.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Considered the last incarnation of the 26er P-series.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*My P23*

Supposedly the only to come with this color....Ser# 709


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmm girlonbike, agree with doublecentur below, according to old mountain bike website and Vintage mountain bike workshop

2001 Ritchey NiTi - Vintage Mountain Bike Workshop

The NiTi was the last iteration of the P-series. As I said I know it's no P-Team by no means, but for a humble geologist's salary it's the best I could do until I find that hidden gem in someone's barn or garage.

I was curious if anyone has any experience in the saddle on one of these? I won't be able to ride until I fully recover from surgery and partially built it up while house confined after surgery. I'm eager to see how she handles.......

Cheers to all and I look forward to seeing any of you NorCal riders on the trails. It would be nice if BTCEB would have an "vintage" mountain bike ride this spring, I might ask about that.

Dig it and ride on all


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Mr. Claus said:


> Hmm girlonbike, agree with doublecentur below, according to old mountain bike website and Vintage mountain bike workshop
> 
> 2001 Ritchey NiTi - Vintage Mountain Bike Workshop
> 
> ...


double century has a vested interest in that answer!  So he's probably also the one that can best answer your questions about the ride. Perhaps the guy that has that workshop should change the name to vintageandnonvintagemountainbikeworkshop. It's a little misleading. 

That's a little late for most people around these parts but maybe ask around in the Ritchey subforum?

I love geology!!! So fascinating!

You should be able to find an earlier Ritchey pretty easily and it's probably one of the cheaper American made vintage bikes and should be doable with your well earned salary.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Perhaps the guy that has that workshop should change the name to vintageandnonvintagemountainbikeworkshop. It's a little misleading.


Start your own website and mislead people all you want.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Let's try to keep bikes in this thread vintage. Pre 1997-ish. There's a modern Ritchey forum with a Ritchey rep in the manufacturer section should you have any questions regarding your 2000 era Ritcheys. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

girlonbike, agreed and thanks for not poo-pooing my 1999 NiTi! Oh and yea geology rocks as it were and a nice compliment to mtn biking. Best to you all


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

There's a guy living here in Beirut who rides a well-used P-23. He said he bought it in Syria. No joke.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Vlad said:


> There's a guy living here in Beirut who rides a well-used P-23. He said he bought it in Syria. No joke.


Vlad, you should start a travel thread. I'd like to see what you've been up to.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Done! I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi folks,

I was on SF bay Area CL doing my usual Ritchey search, my eyes nearly blew out of my skull when I saw a P-21 Team for sale (it's that mint'ish one posted by shawnw on Page 2 or 3 of this post). A tad small for me (18" and I'm 6 ft), I've been in contact with the owner, seems like a really good guy, but now it's on E-bay, he won't budge from $2,800, I tried, even local pick-up (it's appropriately in Redwood City), I tried to rationalize plunking down that kinda dough, but just couldn't get myself to do it. 

Am I a chump? I always envisioned finding the old garage sale one....not the case. BUT as the universe would have it, I just bought and am awaiting the shipping of an almost mint P-22 (no not Team, and I probably don't even deserve one of those)...I will cherish the P-22 as well as the $2,000+ I saved!! I plan to bring it to Keysville next year. I've been on the east coast for the past 15 years, this'll be my first Keysville....If anyone can plunk down the cash, the P-21 Team is on flea-bay...I'm gussing it'll finally go for $3,000+....any bets? 
Dig it and best to all


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

It's probably too small for you dontcha think? They do come around in your size so patience will keep you from making rash decisions based on emotions. 

And let's work on your self confidence if you think you don't deserve a particular bike. 

That one is a beaut and looks just as nice in real life.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

GOB, agreed too small and my bank account appreciates that. Who knows maybe I'll see it on trails in the bay area and be happy it's so small. In either case, as I said I am awaiting my P-22 (1993?) in r/w/b, it appears to have a couple quirks, but we'll see once it arrives and it's a 20" and in great shape, original owner and it has slicks on it, so that tells you something. I'll post pics when it arrives (fingers crossed)!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Mr. Claus said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I was on SF bay Area CL doing my usual Ritchey search, my eyes nearly blew out of my skull when I saw a P-21 Team for sale (it's that mint'ish one posted by shawnw on Page 2 or 3 of this post). I've been in contact with the owner, seems like a really good guy, but now it's on E-bay, he won't budge from $2,800, I tried, even local pick-up


Of course he won't budge...the guy is a d*ck....he hoards all the cool WTB stuff too.



Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, you never know. I've seen it on the trails.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Mr. Claus said:


> A tad small for me (18" and I'm 6 ft), ...


It's way too small for you. I'd not worry about it.

I'm just over 6'0" and have a 20" P-23 and would gladly trade it for a 21" if I had the chance.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mr. Claus said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I was on SF bay Area CL doing my usual Ritchey search, my eyes nearly blew out of my skull when I saw a P-21 Team for sale (it's that mint'ish one posted by shawnw on Page 2 or 3 of this post). A tad small for me (18" and I'm 6 ft), I've been in contact with the owner, seems like a really good guy, but now it's on E-bay, he won't budge from $2,800, I tried, even local pick-up (it's appropriately in Redwood City), I tried to rationalize plunking down that kinda dough, but just couldn't get myself to do it.
> 
> ...





Mr. Claus said:


> GOB, agreed too small and my bank account appreciates that. Who knows maybe I'll see it on trails in the bay area and be happy it's so small. In either case, as I said I am awaiting my P-22 (1993?) in r/w/b, it appears to have a couple quirks, but we'll see once it arrives and it's a 20" and in great shape, original owner and it has slicks on it, so that tells you something. I'll post pics when it arrives (fingers crossed)!


Did you get the Milwaukee/Walworth bike? That was a screamin' deal. Won't take much to sort that bike out properly. If you're 6', the 20" will fit you perfectly. SW's 18", while amazing, will be too small for you. I'm a touch under 5'11" and my P-23 Team is a 19". It fits on the small side.

I'm not totally convinced he'll get $2800 for it (his photos suck), but I do think the bike is worth around that much. It won't hit $3000.

Stoked to hear you're KV bound next year. Its a damn good time. Working on setting up a local vintage ride now...so if the bike gets in and sorted soon and you're a Bay Area local...ride up!


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*local vintage ride, great*

Rumpf,

A local vintage ride would be a blast, I live in Berkeley, so yah local and would certainly attend. The P-22 should be here in a week, there are a couple things to sort though, cranks and headset = shimano 600, WTF? not great wheelset. I'll have to work on that, or leave them as an oddity? that's how he bought it new. If it's not here/ready, I could hop on my 1991 Bonty for a ride.

I'm also on my 8th week or recovering from hip surgery (about 35 yrs too early for it), but I've been on the stationary bike (yawn) and shouldn't be too terribly out of shape, but a fun vintage ride I could probably swing, please keep us posted.

The P-21 Team only has 1 bid ($1,800), but I bet it'll move up as the bidding ends, but maybe not?

Here are a couple pics of the P-22


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Those were pretty nice headsets bitd.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Mr. Claus said:


> Here are a couple pics of the P-22
> 
> View attachment 1068176
> View attachment 1068178


.

I'd swap the tires and seat, lose the bar ends, rotate the levers, and ride the hell out of that pretending I was Frischi.

Steve


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Mr. Claus said:


> headset = shimano 600, WTF?


That's a good choice for a headset. 600 and Dura Ace were common on high-end bikes.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Last pic*

Hmm, thanks for the info folks, it'll be delivered in about 3 days, quite excited. I'll give it a look look-see and will likely keep the shimano 600 headset, but I'm not sure about the 600 crankset. In any case I can't wait to hit the trails. It couldn't have seen much off-road action in the last 20+ years as the size/weight decal is still intact. OH and looks like I need to loose about 10 lbs, ha






!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mr. Claus said:


> Rumpf,
> 
> A local vintage ride would be a blast, I live in Berkeley, so yah local and would certainly attend. The P-22 should be here in a week, there are a couple things to sort though, cranks and headset = shimano 600, WTF? not great wheelset. I'll have to work on that, or leave them as an oddity? that's how he bought it new. If it's not here/ready, I could hop on my 1991 Bonty for a ride.
> 
> ...


I almost emailed on that one myself. Great looking bike. 
As others have said, the 600 headests were/are great. Certainly as good as an XT and better than the Ritchey Logic headset, plus I think they're a bit lighter. Grams make pounds my man. 
Standard spec for Ritchey P-Series bikes were often 600 headsets and front hubs to shave weight. 
Although Ritchey typically spec'ed an all M732/M735 & Ritchey Logic build, if this bike is about a 92 or 93 and the original owner wanted the all new M900 XTR build, nothing is too out of place on this bike. Put Z-Max tires on it and a better saddle and you could be done. Not sure what the wheelset is, but that can be a down stream fix as well. Tune and go!

I'll keep everyone posted on organizing a vintage ride. I'm coming off a full AC joint separation myself, so it won't be a hammerfest whatever we do.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Good luck with the recovery, the past 8 weeks for me have driven me wookie crazy, but the stationary sorta pacifies me. Thanks for the info on the XTR, that'll stay, a friend had an almost period saddle that I picked up yesterday (Ritchey Vector, I think 1996), close enough? probably not, it's also pretty narrow, but I'll keep it if it's comfy. 

Also I can't really spring for the old Z-Max tires, but I have a pair of ~ WTBs from about 95' that are in really good shape and I'll mount those. 

Lastly, the P-21 Team, still $1,800, 1 bid, but as is the case, if it goes there will be that rapid/sniper bidding war in the last 1-2 minutes?? If it stays at $1,800 would Shaw take it?

Best to all and can't wait to meet some of you on this, luckily non-hammer vintage ride you're putting together, I'm in, but will be partially one-legged, but my right leg is a monster at this point compensating for the left!

Best to all


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Today after celebrating Mother's Day


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*P-22 out in the "wild"*

OK, got the P-22 (formerly a commuter in Chicago) out into the hills of Briones where it belongs, thought I'd throw a pic out there. I still need input/opinion on some parts changes so I created the following thread (but probably put it in the wrong place), anyone care to assist, mostly crank and wheelset questions. Here's the thread

http://forums.mtbr.com/ritchey-design/my-1991-1992-p-22-tweak-build-1012106.html

And here's a pic, I think it's happy to be out of the garage














Hope you all had a joyous weekend,
Cheers


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Even knobby tires does wonders for the bike.

Put that thread back in the VRC and not in the manufacturer forum. You'll get more info/attention over here.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice. New show off thread here in the vrc forum and before and after pictures and let us know how we can help. A bunch of us have spare parts.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

gob and Rumpfy, took your suggestions and transferred it to VRC, we'll see. Cheers


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Here are a couple of updated pics on my P-23 Team. It took a while, but I finally found a more appropriate fork for the bike. Gone is the white Bridgestone fork, and a fillet brazed red Ritchey fork has taken it's place. I have to admit it looks better.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

I just picked up one of these, I was wondering are the team models made by Tom himself? Are both the team and regular p-series made in the USA or? Thanks!!!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

The fillet brazed "Team" frames were made by Tom. The TIGed frames were made in Japan with some finish work done in the US.



rev106 said:


> I just picked up one of these, I was wondering are the team models made by Tom himself? Are both the team and regular p-series made in the USA or? Thanks!!!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

OK stoked! Finally got a fillet brazed Ritchey, can't wait to go ride it.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

L is of course spot on. Post a few pics please, never get tired of Tom's work, oh and congrats good score!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Will, do. It will be coming home today.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

View attachment 1135891


Here you go...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks, got it for a couple old bmx parts I did not want, we both were happy.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That looks a lot like Mr Claus' a few posts down.

Your updated one looks a ton better, Laffeaux. What a relief!


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Agreed nice one, you don't see them often with CBR cranks, but I like it. Also sweet you swapped for it, enjoy the ride and wish mine was a team, but mine's in super shape. Dig it


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

rev106 said:


> View attachment 1135891
> 
> 
> Here you go...


I like that: well proportioned, nice patina and a "i am ready to work" attitude. Extra points for the standard frame pump. Every bike needs a frame pump. Black rims fit nicely.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rode very nice, stiff! It has a 48t chain ring on it too but I got used to it. I added the handle bar, pump, and tires the rest was as I got it. Took a few days to get the seat post out though...  already dirty as it should be.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

rev106 said:


> Rode very nice, stiff! It has a 48t chain ring on it too but I got used to it. I added the handle bar, pump, and tires the rest was as I got it. Took a few days to get the seat post out though...  already dirty as it should be.


I don´t care for the 48 but i need the 36. Those 32 mid rings don´t cut it.


----------



## slowedtrans (Apr 8, 2015)

Does anyone know what size the p-22 decal on the top tube should be? I have 1995 p-22 (I think).

I am trying to get a replacement via Ritchey P-21/22/23 Top Tube Decals - Set of 2 (sku 395p) - VeloCals


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi,



Philippe


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*decal*

Looks to be 1-inch give or take mm's.


----------



## shamobius (Jul 26, 2014)

Here's a tiny one a friend of mine has decided to sell. He has the brakes kicking around somewhere. I'm not sure which "P" it is though. Anybody?

20170629_131923 by shamalama88, on Flickr


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

From Laffeaux's excellent Ritchey fansite:

https://ritchey.vintagebicycledatabase.com/models.php

"After several years of identifiable serial numbers, Ritchey reverted back to less decipherable serial numbers. Throughout much of the early 1990s the "P-series" frames had numbers that don't seem to mean anything. An excpetion were the US-made fillet brazed frames: the Everest and the P-series Team frames, which often follow the 1980s scheme..."


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

After riding this bike for a spell it blows the doors off all my other vintage steeds, I can now see what the hype was all about. What a bike!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Here are a couple of updated pics on my P-23 Team. It took a while, but I finally found a more appropriate fork for the bike. Gone is the white Bridgestone fork, and a fillet brazed red Ritchey fork has taken it's place. I have to admit it looks better.
> 
> View attachment 1074316
> 
> ...


And it still has rapid fires.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> And it still has rapid fires.


Yep!


----------



## Frontrange (May 31, 2016)

*Modern P-series 2015 P-650b*

I wanted to share my bike, a future classic. Gets lots of compliments on the trail though often mistaken for vintage


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Frontrange said:


> I wanted to share my bike, a future classic. Gets lots of compliments on the trail though often mistaken for vintage


Very nice!!

I have a P-650b as well, and it's the best riding frame I've owned. I really enjoy it. And like you, lots of other riders stop to tell me about their old Ritcheys and ask if my bike is old or new.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a P-29 that I enjoy, kinda wish it was a 650b instead, but I did get a great deal on it with all SRAM XX1, maybe one of these days I'll sell it and use the proceeds towards a used 650b, or a swap? Oh and Laffeaux's 650b is quite unique and special as I believe it is all fillet brazed by TR himself, no? Did you ever posts pics of yours? If not I'm sure we'd all like to take a gander. Cheers and Happy New Years.

I bought myself a lil ebay present, my first single speed, she's a beauty IMO, made by a certain John Slawta..hint. I'll post it somewhere here when it's ready.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Mr. Claus said:


> I have a P-29 that I enjoy, kinda wish it was a 650b instead, but I did get a great deal on it with all SRAM XX1, maybe one of these days I'll sell it and use the proceeds towards a used 650b, or a swap? Oh and Laffeaux's 650b is quite unique and special as I believe it is all fillet brazed by TR himself, no? Did you ever posts pics of yours? If not I'm sure we'd all like to take a gander. Cheers and Happy New Years.
> 
> I bought myself a lil ebay present, my first single speed, she's a beauty IMO, made by a certain John Slawta..hint. I'll post it somewhere here when it's ready.


Very cool on the Land Shark!

I think I've posted pics in the past of my P-650b, and yes it's one of the few that was fillet brazed by Tom. Here are a couple of crappy pics as it sits right now. I just stole the pedals off it for my fatbike, as a fatbike is a lot more useful on our trail right now.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Ahhh, drool, even with the inhospitable weather conditions. Hopefully I'll get to see it (and the others) in person one of these on a trip up north., but not till the deep freeze is over. Thanks for the pics and yes the Dirt Shark is a real beauty, it'll be up soon. Cheers


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

There is more than one?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

tductape said:


> There is more than one?


Possibly. Tom made a P-650 for NAHBS. I'm not sure if my bike is that frame, or if mine was a different frame. It wasn't clear when I bought it. I've not found a really good picture of the NAHBS bike to compare.


----------



## JPL65 (Jul 20, 2008)

Mr. Claus said:


> I have a P-29 that I enjoy, kinda wish it was a 650b instead, but I did get a great deal on it with all SRAM XX1, maybe one of these days I'll sell it and use the proceeds towards a used 650b, or a swap? Oh and Laffeaux's 650b is quite unique and special as I believe it is all fillet brazed by TR himself, no? Did you ever posts pics of yours? If not I'm sure we'd all like to take a gander. Cheers and Happy New Years.
> 
> I bought myself a lil ebay present, my first single speed, she's a beauty IMO, made by a certain John Slawta..hint. I'll post it somewhere here when it's ready.


 Just out of curiosity why do you wish it where a 650b instead of a 29er? Currently I'm still running 26er's and just wondering if long time 26er's prefer 650b to 29 if they switch.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

JPL, exactly as you just pointed out. I ride my various 26" more than the 29'" and it just feels somehow unwieldy at times in say tight singletrack or if I'm moving the bike around a lot to pick lines. The frame size is correct, but it just feels "tall", maybe not the right term. I suppose I would get used to it if I rode it more, but I think the transition from 26" to 650b would be easier. It was a great deal and it is a nice bike with top-notch components (XXI, King hubs, Niner carbon fork), anyone want to swap? OK, sorry to divert this thread! Cheers. Oh and Lafeaux I can't imagine there are more than 1-3 of those brazed 650b's, no?


----------



## unofficial (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey all just got my hands on an 18" p23! It's got some fixing up to do but one thing I really would love to get is a red logic fork for it as there was some old crappy suspension fork before. Will try to put some pics soon but any leads on getting a fork would be much appreciated!


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Can folks tell me if this frame would be considered an 18" or a 19"? Attached is the measurements and the serial number from the bike. It is a p22.

Many thanks for your help!!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

datmony said:


> View attachment 1241586
> View attachment 1241587
> 
> 
> ...


18in. BUt you need to place that rule better along the seat tube so we can be sure. What´s the top tube length?


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Also have a P-650b & Timberwolf*



laffeaux said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> I have a P-650b as well, and it's the best riding frame I've owned. I really enjoy it. And like you, lots of other riders stop to tell me about their old Ritcheys and ask if my bike is old or new.


I also have a P-650b 2015 and now a 2018 Timberwolf both in 19ïnch. Great bikes and loads of fun to ride. Quiet rare here in NZ so they generate lots of trail aide chat.


----------



## Boosted GP (Mar 10, 2007)

P-29 with a retro throwback to the p-21. 
Rockshox reba sprayed to RS Judy detail. 
Rohloff IGH. 
Ritchey classic cockpit
Flite Ti saddle
Middleburn cranks
M540 silver SPD. 
Proti Ti bolts throughout. 
XTR 985 race brakes
And a whole bunch more


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Boosted GP said:


> P-29 with a retro throwback to the p-21.


Wow man, I really like that. Well done. From the tan flite to the sidewalls - that's exactly how I'd have done it!

Not an MTB, but I had one of the modern SwissCross'. Holy smokes was that a nice riding bike - perhaps the nicest riding CX/road frame I've owned. I sold it, but if I ever stumbled upon another I'd be severely tempted"


----------



## Boosted GP (Mar 10, 2007)

fatchanceti said:


> Wow man, I really like that. Well done. From the tan flite to the sidewalls - that's exactly how I'd have done it!
> 
> Not an MTB, but I had one of the modern SwissCross'. Holy smokes was that a nice riding bike - perhaps the nicest riding CX/road frame I've owned. I sold it, but if I ever stumbled upon another I'd be severely tempted"


Thanks man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

